# Any benefit to go to CM7 on GB .602



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there any reason to update to .602 then put CM7 back on? I'm super happy with CM7 on .340, but since my tweaking hunger hasn't been satisified in a while, and before I undergo the process, is it actually worth it? Anything new about it or just knowing that you're on .602 kernel?


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

I just loaded it up this morning. It's much snappier overall. Boot up is 5 or 10 seconds faster. battery life remains to be seen. I will be testing that later today when i go to work.


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been running it for a week now and here are some pluses, for me anyway:

1. Battery life is better (for me) on the GB build.
2. I'm using MIUI camera and it takes widescreen pics without any problems.
3. All stock live wallpapers work.
4. Usb works on the first plug-in.
5. Hard keys respond on the first press.

All thanks to Rev for his awesome work on these builds!


----------



## joebob296 (Sep 2, 2011)

jaydubbs said:


> I've been running it for a week now and here are some pluses, for me anyway:
> 
> 1. Battery life is better (for me) on the GB build.
> 2. I'm using MIUI camera and it takes widescreen pics without any problems.
> ...


Where did you get the MIUI camera .apk I tried finding it but no luck.


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's the one I'm using

Edit: previous link was for an older version. Sorry for the screw up! Here's a link to the correct one:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S3XZUPZJ


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

jaydubbs said:


> I've been running it for a week now and here are some pluses, for me anyway:
> 
> 1. Battery life is better (for me) on the GB build.
> 2. I'm using MIUI camera and it takes widescreen pics without any problems.
> ...


the live wallpapers (love cm nexus lwp) and hard key first press were main reasons i've taken the jump from 2nd-init (cm7/omfgb) to cm4dx-gb and so far only thing thats annoying is the 10% battery but if battery life last longer than 6-8 hours it's totally worth it.


----------



## droydhead (Jun 13, 2011)

Hard keys first press is why I switched. And the battery seems like its a little better, I think.

Maybe the reset battery stats in the new clockwork is working now and that's why the battery seems better?


----------



## Gobbles23 (Aug 29, 2011)

"jaydubbs said:


> Here's the one I'm using
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X2F8AJ8L


Thanks for the link. Is there a way to get the camera button to open this camera instead?


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

Gobbles23 said:


> Thanks for the link. Is there a way to get the camera button to open this camera instead?


I'm not sure, to be honest. I know that the system makes the MIUI camera the default camera app when you install it.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

"SplicedX said:


> I just loaded it up this morning. It's much snappier overall. Boot up is 5 or 10 seconds faster. battery life remains to be seen. I will be testing that later today when i go to work.


5 or 10 seconds faster? More like 75-90 seconds faster! !!!!!


----------



## cleancasey (Jul 1, 2011)

Camera apk installed but didnt work....flashed the fix and it installed old one back in...


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

If you have root explorer find the stock camera file and rename it to.bak this should allow the phone to make miui camera as default. Or freeze stock camera in titanium

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

How is the battery life compared to stock .602? i had to switch back to stock because of the terrible battery life on 2nd init ROMs.


----------



## iphonekillerjoe (Aug 6, 2011)

"jaydubbs said:


> I've been running it for a week now and here are some pluses, for me anyway:
> 
> 1. Battery life is better (for me) on the GB build.
> 2. I'm using MIUI camera and it takes widescreen pics without any problems.
> ...


I tried the MIUI camera but the widescreen won't focus. All other sizes are fine. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

iphonekillerjoe said:


> I tried the MIUI camera but the widescreen won't focus. All other sizes are fine. Anybody have any ideas?


I had this problem too, but here's what straightened it out. In settings, make sure Auto Focus is unchecked. Then go into Focus Mode and select Infinity. Now your widescreen pics should be good.


----------



## iphonekillerjoe (Aug 6, 2011)

"jaydubbs said:


> I had this problem too, but here's what straightened it out. In settings, make sure Auto Focus is unchecked. Then go into Focus Mode and select Infinity. Now your widescreen pics should be good.


Thanks jay, but where's focus mode? Zoom doesn't seem to work either.


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

iphonekillerjoe said:


> Thanks jay, but where's focus mode? Zoom doesn't seem to work either.


Focus Mode is down at the bottom of the Settings Menu under Other Settings. My focus is working fine either using on screen controls or using the volume rocker but I think that in your case it's directly linked to the Focus Mode being set to Automatic. Once you switch this over to Infinity it should allow you to focus.


----------



## iphonekillerjoe (Aug 6, 2011)

"jaydubbs said:


> Focus Mode is down at the bottom of the Settings Menu under Other Settings. My focus is working fine either using on screen controls or using the volume rocker but I think that in your case it's directly linked to the Focus Mode being set to Automatic. Once you switch this over to Infinity it should allow you to focus.


This is from the settings menu of the MIUI camera I installed. I don't seem to have other settings. Sorry, I'm a camera noob so I'm a little lost.


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

iphonekillerjoe said:


> This is from the settings menu of the MIUI camera I installed. I don't seem to have other settings. Sorry, I'm a camera noob so I'm a little lost.


It looks like you're running an older version of MIUI Camera. Did you download the one I posted on the page before?


----------



## iphonekillerjoe (Aug 6, 2011)

"jaydubbs said:


> It looks like you're running an older version of MIUI Camera. Did you download the one I posted on the page before?


Yeah, I'm using what you uploaded; version 17. Is there a newer version?


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

That's the version I have but I've got two on my hard drive and the one I posted must be an older version. Here's a link to the other one which is the one I must be running as my setting menu looks completely different.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S3XZUPZJ

Sorry to anyone who downloaded the other one! I'm going to edit the post so that it isn't downloaded again.


----------



## iphonekillerjoe (Aug 6, 2011)

"jaydubbs said:


> That's the version I have but I've got two on my hard drive and the one I posted must be an older version. Here's a link to the other one which is the one I must be running as my setting menu looks completely different.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S3XZUPZJ
> 
> Sorry to anyone who downloaded the other one! I'm going to edit the post so that it isn't downloaded again.


It works! Thanks Jay. You rock.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have never used miui specifically the camera. Does it take better videos than the aosp camcorder? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Ya hows battery life? I dont run 2nd init due to bad battery life.

And you just install 602 then install regular cm7 or is there a gingerbread cm7 now?


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have had the best battery life with cm4dx-gb. Here are some battery stats from today. I have not applied any tweaks "jakebites mod, supercharger script, etc". To be honest this runs so well there is no need for tweaks IMO. The gb kernel makes a huge difference.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya my battery life has deff been better. not to mention all the little things that are fixed. its great :-D thx rev for all the hard work


----------



## tattude (Aug 18, 2011)

So I just downloaded the cm7 gb version. Im currently on rooted. 602.
Anyone wanna hook a brother up on the installation process!?
Thanx in advance!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

tattude said:


> So I just downloaded the cm7 gb version. Im currently on rooted. 602.
> Anyone wanna hook a brother up on the installation process!?
> Thanx in advance!!


Head over to http://goo-inside.me and get the latest gapps zip. Then, reboot into CWR and wipe data, cache, and dalvik before installing both the CM7 zip and the gapps zip. After that, just reboot your phone and you'll be set. Once your phone reboots, use ROM Manager to flash the latest recovery (5.0.2.0) for 2nd-init.

Jakebites also has a great mod zip that you can flash as well.


----------



## tattude (Aug 18, 2011)

"swiftmazda said:


> Head over to http://goo-inside.me and get the latest gapps zip. Then, reboot into CWR and wipe data, cache, and dalvik before installing both the CM7 zip and the gapps zip. After that, just reboot your phone and you'll be set. Once your phone reboots, use ROM Manager to flash the latest recovery (5.0.2.0) for 2nd-init.
> 
> Jakebites also has a great mod zip that you can flash as well.


Thank you so much!! I tried flashing it this morning straight over the original CM4DX, and... well, bricked, and ended up having to SBF. figured I'd check out the new. 602 in the meantime before I got the proper installation method.
Again, thanks!!! VERY much appreciated!!! 
Been WAY to spoiled lately between cm4dx and MIUI... I'd forgotten too quickly how boring stock GB actually is....haha!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

tattude said:


> Thank you so much!! I tried flashing it this morning straight over the original CM4DX, and... well, bricked, and ended up having to SBF. figured I'd check out the new. 602 in the meantime before I got the proper installation method.
> Again, thanks!!! VERY much appreciated!!!
> Been WAY to spoiled lately between cm4dx and MIUI... I'd forgotten too quickly how boring stock GB actually is....haha!!!!


You're welcome, and I know exactly what you mean about stock GB. It's just so plain.


----------



## DankBuddha (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is the forum with the miui camera with a signed .apk that can install that camera allowing both to be used. The test1 works flawless for me on the latest cm4dx-gb build. They might work on it more.


----------



## tattude (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow!! So I just single handedly made the most EPIC fail since I've owned my DX!!! Took the installation instructions as MONEY, wiped EVERYTHING, and realized in CWR that THAT WAS the ONE file that I chose to delete this morning to make more space!!! Wow!!!! Irony at its BEST!!!! ANYONE care to repost Rev Numbers OP, or shall I go fishing myself!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

tattude said:


> Wow!! So I just single handedly made the most EPIC fail since I've owned my DX!!! Took the installation instructions as MONEY, wiped EVERYTHING, and realized in CWR that THAT WAS the ONE file that I chose to delete this morning to make more space!!! Wow!!!! Irony at its BEST!!!! ANYONE care to repost Rev Numbers OP, or shall I go fishing myself!!


fishing? lol. it's always right at the top in the dev section. the dev section is where all the roms are kept http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?21-Droid-X-Developer-Forum


----------



## tattude (Aug 18, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> fishing? lol. it's always right at the top in the dev section. the dev section is where all the roms are kept http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?21-Droid-X-Developer-Forum


Fishing NO!! ASKING YES!! and fortunately I was able to find the file on my own!! :/ flashed it successfully thanks to the instructions listed above!!! Come on Razor!! You're sharper than THAT!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

tattude said:


> Fishing NO!! ASKING YES!! and fortunately I was able to find the file on my own!! :/ flashed it successfully thanks to the instructions listed above!!! Come on Razor!! You're sharper than THAT!!


sharper than what? lol. i was lol'ing that you said you had to fish for something that's 2 clicks away. i guess you're new to forums, so that's why i gave that mini explanation on where to find roms and gave you the link to it. no need to go fishing for something that popular man. it's always at the top of the first page.


----------



## tattude (Aug 18, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> sharper than what? lol. i was lol'ing that you said you had to fish for something that's 2 clicks away. i guess you're new to forums, so that's why i gave that mini explanation on where to find roms and gave you the link to it. no need to go fishing for something that popular. lol


My bad!! And NO DISRESPECT intended whatsoever!! I am new to the RW forums, and to boot, I'm using the app, not a PC!! I Didn't mean to light up your ass, but in all fairness, and again, no disrespect to you individually, I AM now up and running on cm7 on the gb kernel thanks to the one person who took 3 minutes out of his life to answer a simply asked question.


----------



## tattude (Aug 18, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> fishing? lol. it's always right at the top in the dev section. the dev section is where all the roms are kept http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?21-Droid-X-Developer-Forum


I'm sorry, I didn't see your post before I lashed out at you! All apologies!!!! I meant NO DISRESPECT!!!!!! I am SO embarrassed!!!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

no worries man. i was not upset at all. was just jokin around and tryin to help you out a little.


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Head over to http://goo-inside.me and get the latest gapps zip. Then, reboot into CWR and wipe data, cache, and dalvik before installing both the CM7 zip and the gapps zip. After that, just reboot your phone and you'll be set. Once your phone reboots, use ROM Manager to flash the latest recovery (5.0.2.0) for 2nd-init.
> 
> Jakebites also has a great mod zip that you can flash as well.


Please forgive the noob question (I'm new to CM4DX but not the DX), I've been reading a few things about the CWR for 2nd-init and was wondering why/if I should flash this. I'm running CM7GB which seems to be running ok, and during the installation process (found on this board) I did an advanced restore of data only and that seemed to work perfectly. Some of the things I've read seem to indicate that installing the new CWR could end up causing more problems and also a few posts mentioned having to SBF back to stock .602 to install the new file. Any information shared on this is always appreciated.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

THx guys for the info. I think I'll be doing the big update today if I find the time. That or I'll just wait until its in the dailies from ROM Manager.


----------



## tattude (Aug 18, 2011)

So if you'll tolerate my ignorance on more time...
If one is currently running an older version of this on the gb kernel, and was inclined to flash the newest release, would I just boot into cwr, wipe cache, dalkiv, install, install gapps again, then Jakebites's mod, or is wiping data required as well?
Thanx


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

"tattude said:


> So if you'll tolerate my ignorance on more time...
> If one is currently running an older version of this on the gb kernel, and was inclined to flash the newest release, would I just boot into cwr, wipe cache, dalkiv, install, install gapps again, then Jakebites's mod, or is wiping data required as well?
> Thanx


I upgraded earlier by just wiping the caches and flashing. No need to flash gapps again but I had to flash jakebites


----------



## tattude (Aug 18, 2011)

"Burncycle said:


> I upgraded earlier by just wiping the caches and flashing. No need to flash gapps again but I had to flash jakebites


Success!! Just did the same, following your advice. Thanx!!


----------

